# ati tool and xps M1710



## vicnorman (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello, newb here...
I'm running an XPS m1710 with a Nvidia Go 7900GS card, ive flashed the video card bios using the JLmod (as seen here: http://www.notebookforums.com/thread185501.html)

I've tried to oc my card using ATI tools (0.27c) but no matter what i do, the settings pop back to default, Actually, that's not true. I can set the core clock in 2d settings to whatever and it stays there, but the other settings do nothing.

Am I missing something or is ATI tool not compatible with the GO 7900Gs? 
I've been looking around for another BIOS flash that will unlock my gpu, but can't find anythin that seems safe, any recommendations?


----------

